

Graph Your Inbox (clean Chrome extension adds stats to Gmail)  - aresant
http://www.graphyourinbox.com/

======
shrikant
I don't like emails in my inbox - most of my Gmail filters are set to skip
inbox and archive immediately.

Would this extension manage stats around emails that don't appear in the inbox
as well?

~~~
tomerico
Yes, it works using search. e.g. you could search for all conversations with a
specific contact to see your conversations frequency across the years.

------
sushi
Looks like a pretty nice extension which I might use if I was not so concerned
about someone having access to my emails.

It's precisely the same reason I don't use Rapportive or any such social CRM.
I understand it's not in the interest of startups but I am rather little too
apprehensive when it comes to my emails.

~~~
SpikeGronim
I appreciate the concern re:Rapportive, but I love it! Particularly when it
tells me about the authors when I am reading a technical list. Let's hope they
don't get hacked and disclose all of our emails...

~~~
samstokes
Sam from Rapportive here: even if we got hacked, we couldn't possibly disclose
your emails, because we don't have them. We don't read your emails and our
servers don't have access to them.

Also, thanks for the plug :)

------
abraham
It graphed over 30,000 conversations from my inbox. Impressive for a chrome
extension.

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/4braham/4987527717/>

[edit] It would be around 60k if I included my old address as well.

------
abraham
There is also a dated (yet still pretty awesome) python script that creates a
number of graphs.

<http://code.google.com/p/mail-trends/>

------
jfeldstein
Sweet. I really enjoy seeing people play with email search as a way to dig up
info on yourself. We put a lot in there, it's nice to see Google isn't the
only ones making any use of it.

